# Little ram is very sad tonight.



## carolinagirl (Jan 28, 2012)

My first little lamb was born in early October.  He was spending a good bit of time grazing on his own lately and when he does nurse, he nearly knocks his mother off of her feet.  so today was the day he moved out of her pen.  Poor little guy is so sad!  He is now living with a wether and a ram.  His mother isn't too happy tonight either.....she stands by the gate calling for her little boy.  I hate this part of it.....two broken hearts tonight but I know it's for their own good.  So will they shut up and move on with their lives soon?  they are both VERY loud!! lol!! They are separated by close to 1/4 mile so I guess they have to holler loud for the other to hear!!


----------



## SheepGirl (Jan 28, 2012)

When we wean lambs, they're mouthy for a couple of days to a week. Mature ewes who have been around for a couple of years know the routine and they shut up after about a day, even if their lambs are still mouthy. New moms cry as long as the lambs.


----------



## BeccaJoVon (Jan 28, 2012)

Oh, that's so sad!  I have not thought about having to separate them!  I wonder if it will be easier to separate twins from mom?  Our older lambs are twins and the third was a single and about three weeks younger.  I think I'll leave them all together and maybe they little ones will pal around and not be so sad.  

(Thanks for the link to the pups!)


----------



## carolinagirl (Jan 29, 2012)

This morning, little boy seems perfectly content with his new companions.  Annabelle is still heartbroken, calling constantly for her missing lamb.  This was her first lamb so this is all new to her.  I feel so bad for her!


----------

